# Your worst/dumbest image of 2015 goes here



## Peeb (Dec 28, 2015)

We always rush to show off our jewels.  What about those- D'oh! moments?

Hopefully you didn't delete them all.  What ya got?

I'll start:






OK- what was I going for here?  Anybody? 
Some existential commentary on man's indifference to cruelty?
A spontaneous exposition on the nature of free will?

Naw, just a really dumb pic.

Top THAT!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 28, 2015)

I think I exposed a little too much to the right.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 28, 2015)

Mine may be the photographic equivalent of the "butt call".  Difficult to decipher months later.


----------



## kdthomas (Dec 29, 2015)

Here's a turkey ... don't know what the hell I was going for here.


----------



## baturn (Dec 29, 2015)

Hopefully, I deleted all of them.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 29, 2015)

Man, so many choices... Well, here is my best of the worst owl shot...  eat your heart out DannyLightning and Coastalcon...


----------



## limr (Dec 29, 2015)

Sometimes those "Don't have the right lens on, but what the hell, why not?" shots really should be left alone:


 

And in my defense for the following picture, the pinhole camera does not have a viewfinder so one never knows when one's thumb will make an appearance in a blurry, poorly-composed shot.



 

And finally, when one is not used to a camera with the shutter release button located on the front, not the top, of the camera (Praktica FX2), then sometimes one accidentally takes, um, abstract shots...


----------



## Peeb (Dec 29, 2015)

kdthomas said:


> Here's a turkey ... don't know what the hell I was going for here.
> 
> View attachment 113471


The tale of the (burnt) tape!


----------



## Peeb (Dec 29, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> Man, so many choices... Well, here is my best of the worst owl shot... View attachment 113474


But ...but...  It's TACK sharp!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 29, 2015)

My crappiest. Snowy took a bow


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 29, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> My crappiest. Snowy took a bow


Looks like some psi behind it...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdthomas (Dec 29, 2015)

kdthomas said:


> Here's a turkey ... don't know what the hell I was going for here.
> 
> View attachment 113471


No, wait ... This one, totally:
Trying a Catalog Shot | Photography Forum


----------



## Derrel (Dec 29, 2015)

As always, guilty of saving the best for the last part of every year...December 24, 2015...Christmas eve...Rubinator pints (Ruby and Terminator Stout, mixed at the pub and carried out in growlers) and whiskey shots...


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 29, 2015)

Derrel said:


> As always, guilty of saving the best for the last part of every year...December 24, 2015...Christmas eve...Rubinator pints (Ruby and Terminator Stout, mixed at the pub and carried out in growlers) and whiskey shots...View attachment 113494



Was that before or after you threw up? That's a big box of Cheez-it's and a cute stuffed turkey...


----------



## tecboy (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm selling each of these for $500.


----------



## xDarek (Dec 30, 2015)

Here is mine.I zoomed too much


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 30, 2015)

While I have plenty of material I could contribute. I don't process/convert my very bad stuff.


----------

